# Tassotti e Galli:"Milan, ora puoi sognare".



## admin (18 Ottobre 2020)

La GDS in edicola oggi, 18 ottobre, ha intervistato i grandi ex rossoneri dopo la vittoria nel derby. Le dichiarazioni

Tassotti:"Lassù molto dipenderà dalla Juventus e quanto concederà alla concorrenza: se molla qualcosa, può succedere di tutto. Il Milan di oggi ha tanti motivi per essere felice: è reduce da un percorso entusiasmante in Italia e in Europa, vince e ha subito un solo gol. Il valore dei giocatori è alto e in crescita costante. Giocare alla pari con l’Inter è un’altra dimostrazione di compattezza: va dato merito a Pioli. La società ha fatto bene a non cambiare. Bravi Kessie e i centrali e bravo naturalmente Ibra: i gol sono stati la cosa più semplice che ha fatto. Ha tenuto su tanti palloni, fondamentale soprattutto nei momenti di difficoltà".

F. Galli:"Una vittoria assolutamente meritata, ormai la squadra ha acquisito la consapevolezza che i primi quattro posti sono alla portata e nulla può essere precluso. Sì, esatto, nulla, e per nulla dico che questa squadra può anche accarezzare l’idea di vincere il campionato. Basta rivedersi il secondo tempo, quando l’Inter doveva recuperare il risultato ma è stata sterile. Lo è stata per merito dell’avversario. Il Milan ormai sa come stare in campo e dimostra maturità e sicurezza in tutti i frangenti di gioco. Spero riescano a mantenere questo atteggiamento. Ibra è monumentale, non che la cosa mi stupisca. Prima della partita avevo buone sensazioni, perché il Milan da tempo ha trovato un suo stile di gioco: per fortuna non mi sono sbagliato".


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 18 ottobre, ha intervistato i grandi ex rossoneri dopo la vittoria nel derby. Le dichiarazioni
> 
> Tassotti:"Lassù molto dipenderà dalla Juventus e quanto concederà alla concorrenza: se molla qualcosa, può succedere di tutto. Il Milan di oggi ha tanti motivi per essere felice: è reduce da un percorso entusiasmante in Italia e in Europa, vince e ha subito un solo gol. Il valore dei giocatori è alto e in crescita costante. Giocare alla pari con l’Inter è un’altra dimostrazione di compattezza: va dato merito a Pioli. La società ha fatto bene a non cambiare. Bravi Kessie e i centrali e bravo naturalmente Ibra: i gol sono stati la cosa più semplice che ha fatto. Ha tenuto su tanti palloni, fondamentale soprattutto nei momenti di difficoltà".
> 
> F. Galli:"Una vittoria assolutamente meritata, ormai la squadra ha acquisito la consapevolezza che i primi quattro posti sono alla portata e nulla può essere precluso. Sì, esatto, nulla, e per nulla dico che questa squadra può anche accarezzare l’idea di vincere il campionato. Basta rivedersi il secondo tempo, quando l’Inter doveva recuperare il risultato ma è stata sterile. Lo è stata per merito dell’avversario. Il Milan ormai sa come stare in campo e dimostra maturità e sicurezza in tutti i frangenti di gioco. Spero riescano a mantenere questo atteggiamento. Ibra è monumentale, non che la cosa mi stupisca. Prima della partita avevo buone sensazioni, perché il Milan da tempo ha trovato un suo stile di gioco: per fortuna non mi sono sbagliato".



.


----------

